# posture



## Cinzia T.

Salve. C'è una parola specifica in italiano per tradurre questo termine? Si tratta della "posture" di un'azienda. Il contesto è il seguente.

Posture
Territoire (en terme d’offre et/ou de communication) que seule la marque utilise sur son marché par rapport à ses concurrents


Posture de la marque
Angle de communication particulier de la marque sur son marché en fonction de sa place (leader / challenger) et en accord avec son positionnement
Ex : posture normative, posture d’éclaireur, posture de réformateur…

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Cinzia e benvenut@ in WRF!

 Mai visto né sentito quel significato. Dove lo hai trovato?
Comunque, da "posture" => posture synonymie => position synomymie => position lexicographie dove si può leggere tra l'altro: 
♦ _Angle de position._ ,,L'une des coordonnées qui permettent de situer un objet par rapport à un autre dans un petit champ, ainsi du compagnon d'une étoile double, dans le système dit «de coordonnées polaires»`` (Muller 1980, p.16).​Spero che ti siano d'aiuto i link.


----------



## Cinzia T.

Sto facendo una traduzione delle linee operative di una finanziaria. Mi sa che è un termine "interno" che usano loro, a questo punto. Ho chiesto anche ad altri ma non lo sanno. Grazie per i link, forse mi aiuteranno a trovare la parola giusta in italiano.


----------



## Corsicum

Pour un marché on parle souvent de « _positionnement d’une marque_ », on se « _positionne sur un marché_ ». Je n’ai pas l’habitude d’entendre « _posture_ » pour un marchè ? ...pourquoi pas "_position_" ...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positionnement


----------



## Cinzia T.

Oui, dans le texte il y a le mot "positionnement", aussi. Donc, c'est une autre chose...

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Cinzia T. said:


> Sto facendo una traduzione delle linee operative di una finanziaria. Mi sa che è un termine "interno" che usano loro, a questo punto. Ho chiesto anche ad altri ma non lo sanno. Grazie per i link, forse mi aiuteranno a trovare la parola giusta in italiano.


Ma poiché si sono accattati questa parola francese per uso personale, mi sembra lecito che tu la traduca con _postura, positura, atteggiamento_ o qualche altro sinonimo italiano, no?


----------



## Corsicum

Pour une marque on dit qu’elle est en _« bonne ou mauvaise posture_ » par rapport à d’autres.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/posture
 
Pour « _posture_ » il me semble qu’il a la notion de positon relative avec moins de précision que « _position_ » qui est beaucoup plus précis ?


----------



## Yulan

Bonjour à tous, et biz Matou 

Personalmente direi "Ambito"  qui inclut la façon selon laquelle la société se pose vis-à-vis des autres marques, des normatives, etc.  

J'espère que cela pourra t'aider, Cinzia


----------



## Cinzia T.

Merci Yulan. Però non posso dire "ambito di riformatore", "ambito di esploratore". Ho tradotto col termine "posizione" che è molto neutro e si adatta un po' a tutti i contesti anche se non è certo la perfezione come scelta.


----------



## Yulan

Sì, Cinzia, capisco, anzi, scusa, mi riferivo ai titoli dei paragrafi (ambito territoriale, ambito di mercato). 

Per le altre definizioni, potrebbe andare bene "Ruolo", (Ruolo innovatore, Ruolo riformatore, etc.), ma visto che in francese è utilizzato solo il termine "posture" direi che puoi tranquillamente usare "posizione". 

Ciao


----------



## Cinzia T.

Grazie Yulan, mi hai confortata!


----------

